# OT: Beckham is coming!!! Beckham is coming!!!!



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

YES! Been waiting 12 years for a real superstar who isnt 40 years old, to come to the MLS. This is huge. This would be like of all of a sudden Vince Carter decided to play in euro league or something.

I cant wait. Will be sure to go to a lot more galaxy games this year than in the past.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah....he is ...and he is a superstar but really what else is their to watch in the MLS??? the soccer venues are always so empty it makes the games look even more boring than the action on the pitch is...

by the way i like soccer...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Well this will bring some sort of interest in the league, dont really see it lasting for long. Now if they can cajole Ronaldo, Vieri and others to come down, then they are talking big bucks.

Beckham on the other hand will get endorsements like crazy. The man is about to take over the US media


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

I think he's getting paid less than 550 pounds a week? Wow that's a rip off


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Good move by Galaxy. I have always liked Beckham and the MLS always needed a big star to join a team and try to turn things around. I am a big soccer fan but I don't like the MLS, I prefer the EPL a lot but unfortunately they never show any EPL games in the U.S. With Beckham on Galaxy I will watch more of their games. Eventually I think Ronaldo will come to the MLS as well.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Weasel they do show EPL games in the U.S. But you have to get extra packages just like NBA league pass to get them. Besides that, there are tons of ways to watch Premier league games nowadays. Ever heard of TVU player


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

HB said:


> Weasel they do show EPL games in the U.S. But you have to get extra packages just like NBA league pass to get them. Besides that, there are tons of ways to watch Premier league games nowadays. Ever heard of TVU player


Yeah, I just can't afford those soccer packages right now. I do get to watch the Champions league which is fantastic. Go Arsenal! What is TVU player?


----------



## More (Sep 3, 2006)

If it were up to Real Madrid fans, Beckham would be sent with a ribbon :lol: 

But I suppose he is still a star for the USA:biggrin:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Weasel said:


> Yeah, I just can't afford those soccer packages right now. I do get to watch the Champions league which is fantastic. Go Arsenal! What is TVU player?


TVU player is one of those players that gives you access to a whole lot of channels. I don't know if i am allowed to go into details on here about it, because I am not sure it is legal. But its free, and they have a wide range of channels, its free too I think.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

5 years 250 million, are you kidding me. Dumb move. Beckham IS not that good


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*He's getting half a million a week.*


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

HB said:


> 5 years 250 million, are you kidding me. Dumb move. Beckham IS not that good


Wow, I didn't know he was going to get paid that much. That is ridiculous. I am surprised that Galaxy has that much money to spare thats a HUGE gamble for them.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

According to my friend who wants to be an agent, the MLS pays the players


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

HB said:


> 5 years 250 million, are you kidding me. Dumb move. Beckham IS not that good


it's not talent, it's exposure, and media


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Which leaves the question, how much will Ronaldo get offered? His rumored offer from NY for 10 years 100 million is nothing compared to what Beckham will get.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Wow Beckham. I always heard of the rumors, but never thought it was actually gonna go down. This is gonna be huge in LA no doubt.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

HB said:


> TVU player is one of those players that gives you access to a whole lot of channels. I don't know if i am allowed to go into details on here about it, because I am not sure it is legal. But its free, and they have a wide range of channels, its free too I think.


I'm pretty sure TVU is legal... just do a google search for it, lots of chinese channels if you like that.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Weasel said:


> Good move by Galaxy. I have always liked Beckham and the MLS always needed a big star to join a team and try to turn things around. I am a big soccer fan but I don't like the MLS, I prefer the EPL a lot but unfortunately they never show any EPL games in the U.S. With Beckham on Galaxy I will watch more of their games. Eventually I think Ronaldo will come to the MLS as well.



I heard the Galaxy are chasing for Ronaldo as well by trying to attain an additional special player spot on the squad, like they did with Beckham. Luckily, David's salary does NOT count against the Galaxy's cap, and if they can get the special player spot, neither will Ronaldo's.


----------



## CowboyBebop (Mar 20, 2006)

How much of the 250mill is off endorsments?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

CowboyBebop said:


> How much of the 250mill is off endorsments?


Heard on the fox soccer channel that the MLS/Galaxy are only paying 20 mil of his contract and Adidas is paying the rest and it's really 125 mil not 250 supposably.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

wow haha how is it that he can get payed sooo much when doesnt the next hightest payed MLS player get payed like 700,000 or something???? thats ridiculous....beckam is probably gonna make in a season what the every single player in the MLS put together make haha 
am i right ??? 
or have the salaries gone up or what 
and by the way its a stupid move....SOOO MUCH MONEY on one guy that is past his prime...he wasnt even playing that well with Real anymore ....
Galaxy games might sell out, BUT GALAXY was one of the few teams who already sell out...and he might sell out places where they play (on the road) but other than that i think the MLS will still suck and no one will even pay attention to it....empty seats for non-beckam appearances will continue...
so why do this????


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

what a steal!


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

i think this will end up like the Pele fiasco

i hope im wrong though


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

qross1fan said:


> I heard the Galaxy are chasing for Ronaldo as well by trying to attain an additional special player spot on the squad, like they did with Beckham. Luckily, David's salary does NOT count against the Galaxy's cap, and if they can get the special player spot, neither will Ronaldo's.


LA Galaxy = NY Cosmos?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

If we get ronaldo that would be incredible. But i dont think we can. Because isnt donovan the other guy that we used that exception for? You can only have 2 exceptions on the team.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

The man, the myth, the legend.... 

I just hope Ronaldo comes to the Red Bulls. No doubt LA vs. NY would be primetime on ESPN!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

If they can get a few big name guys, that actually still have some good soccer skills left , will greatly help the league. Maybe one big name star in every city.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

HB said:


> If they can get a few big name guys, that actually still have some basketball left will greatly help the league. Maybe one big name star in every city.


Why do soccer players need basketball?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Aaarrggghg damn typo lol


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

5 Years, 51 Million dollars is Beckham's salary, rest is endorsments. Great signing as they sold over 2,500 season tickets yesterday ALONE along with requests for Beckham's #23 jersey.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

yamaneko said:


> YES! Been waiting 12 years for a real superstar who isnt 40 years old, to come to the MLS. This is huge. This would be like of all of a sudden Vince Carter decided to play in euro league or something.
> 
> I cant wait. Will be sure to go to a lot more galaxy games this year than in the past.


Ummm Backham is 31 and over the hill just like a 40yr old.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Amareca said:


> Ummm Backham is 31 and over the hill just like a 40yr old.


Exactly, Beckham is DONE! He is only here so he can be a movie star.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

HB said:


> If they can get a few big name guys, that actually still have some good soccer skills left , will greatly help the league. Maybe one big name star in every city.


Or two...

Claudio Reyna and Ronaldo are close to signing with Red Bull New York.

lol


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Claudio Reyna lol I'll pass. Now Ronaldo is enticing because he actually has flair and will make the game very entertaining. That's the guy that they really need to push to come to the states


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Davids (Netherlands) is also listening to offers from a MLS team, forgot which one.

Beckham is not quite done. He still has a lot of game in him and he will greatly help Galaxy. Even if he doesn't destroy the league the exposure for the MLS is worth it.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Weasel said:


> *Davids (Netherlands) is also listening to offers from a MLS team, forgot which one.*
> 
> Beckham is not quite done. He still has a lot of game in him and he will greatly help Galaxy. Even if he doesn't destroy the league the exposure for the MLS is worth it.


FC Dallas is who's after Davids I think. Ronaldo in New York would create an INTENSE rivalry between the Galaxy and Red Bull. I'm surprised Chivas USA isn't going after someone, same with the Houston Dynamo. 

Beckham is NOT done, he can still be a solid player. If Beckham is done, then so is Iverson, so is Manning. He's done just because he's 31 is stupid, because then how are AI and Manning not done but Beckham is. It's stupid and hypocritical.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Yeah, anyone who says beckham is done is a few fries short of a happy meal. Is he the same player he was at 25? No, who is? Funny how someone who is a fan of the suns would say a player at 31 is done....like they never heard of steve nash. 

Of course beckham could have a career ending injury, anyone can...but right now, hes better than almost everyone in the MLS. 

As for Chivas USA, i dont see them going after a big international superstar. Only thing i can see is them going after a big mexican star, because of ownership, and their fan base here. I think their fans might actually resnt them getting some big european name. 

A lot of leagues underestimate the MLS. I remember the real madrid game, they had all their stars, and galaxy didnt even have donovan, and it wasnt a big blowout or anything. People just assume americans suck at soccer.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> *A lot of leagues underestimate the MLS. I remember the real madrid game, they had all their stars, and galaxy didnt even have donovan, and it wasnt a big blowout or anything. People just assume americans suck at soccer.*


I honestly can't blame them for just ONE reason. The MLS is barely a baby compared to the rest of the proffessional sport leagues. It's been around for a decade or so while everything else has been around for years. Give the MLS another 10 years and it will be up there in popularity with the European leagues, will it have as good talent or as many good games? Most likely not, but could it? Of course since it's in the US. The MLS in a decade or so will become a top soccer league world wide imo.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Even if Beckham is just a shadow of his former self, theres no reason to believe his shadow can't dominate the Jr. Vars... err... MLS at this point in his career. 

Yay, if this continues, i won't have to watch the spanish channels to see a decent soccer game anymore!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> FC Dallas is who's after Davids I think. Ronaldo in New York would create an INTENSE rivalry between the Galaxy and Red Bull. I'm surprised Chivas USA isn't going after someone, same with the Houston Dynamo.
> 
> Beckham is NOT done, he can still be a solid player. If Beckham is done, then so is Iverson, so is Manning. He's done just because he's 31 is stupid, because then how are AI and Manning not done but Beckham is. It's stupid and hypocritical.


Well he is done in World Cup play. He looked horrible while playing for England. I forgot how bad the quality of play is in the MLS. He might actually be the best player in MLS. Now thats sad


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

Paris Hilton got so excited when she heard the news that she had to change her panties...
:yay: :drool2: :clap: *Sploosh!*


----------



## joe shmoe (Dec 16, 2005)

hopefully down the line they'll have just one table instead of two conferences. and in another 10 years start up the relgation/promotion in MLS with the USL being the 2nd division. yes there already is a 2nd division league here in the US. 


-and hopefully the Red Bulls get a superstar like Ronaldo to balance things out.


----------

